# Xombrero HTML5 video



## liblit (Sep 2, 2014)

FreeBSD 10 (fully up to date), XFCE desktop-install, Xombrero[1] (WebKit browser).

The HTML5 player appears, complete with controls, however clicking on the play control has no effect (i.e., the video does not play).

Any guesses?


[1] https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xombrero


----------



## liblit (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking at the errors it could quite simply be a case of the browser not being supported by youtube.com, yahoo.co.uk, etc., e.g.:


```
** Message: console message: https://s.ytimg.com/yts/jsbin/html5player-en_GB-vflTGSpmc/html5player.js @157: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: chrome
```

I've enabled enable_cookie_whitelist as this is required to enable HTML5 local storage (ref. man page) however this brings all the complications of whitelisting,


----------



## roddierod (Sep 2, 2014)

Try changing the 
	
	



```
user_agent
```
 line in xombrero.conf.  I'm use the iPad line.  For the most part HTML5 video works. I usually have to click the play button twice though.


----------



## AzaShog (Sep 2, 2014)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I'm use the iPad line.



Which one? There are several versions which will result with different YouTube layout and components. None I tried worked for me, though.

I also have the same problem as the OP. Xombrero won't play HTML5. I've tried it on recommendation after Firefox keeps crashing once or twice a day when playing HTML5 YouTube.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 17, 2014)

What tells `pkg info gstreamer1\*`?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 17, 2014)

liblit said:
			
		

> Looking at the errors it could quite simply be a case of the browser not being supported by youtube.com, yahoo.co.uk, etc., e.g.:


That's actually a case of the browser not properly supporting HTML5 video.


----------

